# Growing Menagerie



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

I have, in my house, currently, two guinea pigs, Ginger and Snickers, two bettas, Paisley and the Beast, a parakeet, Tiki, and a cat, Pepe, and two weeks ago they were all pairs haha! 

Anybody else feel like they have a bit in every section when they step into the lps?


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Can't help but show these sweeties off. Left is Ginger, right is Snickers


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

I know the feeling lol besides my aquariums ( which house 2 bettas, 2 adfs, multiple snails, at least 1 oto, and ghost shrimp) I have 2 dogs (Mac and lily) ,a cat (Roanoke), a bearded dragon (Seri), and most recently a leopard gecko ( Fable) lol 
I love ginger and snickers, they are adorable!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Haha, and my sister is over now, with her two fuinea pigs Jasper and Leo


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I know what you mean! We have fish and aquatic frogs, a miniature pinscher and a cockatiel.

i'm thinking about starting a vivarium with fire belly toads.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

DaytonBetta said:


> I know what you mean! We have fish and aquatic frogs, a miniature pinscher and a cockatiel.
> 
> i'm thinking about starting a vivarium with fire belly toads.


How exotic!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Im not sure i can list all mine lol. My daughter loves giving people the "tour" when they come over. We have a hypo citrus bearded dragon, red leatherback bearded dragon, 2 new guinea frilled dragons, a pitbull, blue velvet shrimp(after this point ill not add numbers as I cant say for some species) , mystery snails, nerite snails, angel fish, dwarf guarami, bala sharks, ornate bichir, clown pleco, tiger pleco, angelicus botia, zebra loaches, rosy barbs, blue crayfish, julii cories, albino cories, bronze cories, stiphoden gobies, pygmy sunfish, peacock gudgeons, bettas, assasin snails, guppy, threadfin rainbows, peacock eel, electric blue rams, otos, whiptail catfish, african featherfin catfish and about 20 species of african cichlids. Whew .. That was a mouthfull lol. 
( i just wanted to name them to see of I could remember haha)


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Agent13 said:


> Im not sure i can list all mine lol. My daughter loves giving people the "tour" when they come over. We have a hypo citrus bearded dragon, red leatherback bearded dragon, 2 new guinea frilled dragons, a pitbull, blue velvet shrimp(after this point ill not add numbers as I cant say for some species) , mystery snails, nerite snails, angel fish, dwarf guarami, bala sharks, ornate bichir, clown pleco, tiger pleco, angelicus botia, zebra loaches, rosy barbs, blue crayfish, julii cories, albino cories, bronze cories, stiphoden gobies, pygmy sunfish, peacock gudgeons, bettas, assasin snails, guppy, threadfin rainbows, peacock eel, electric blue rams, otos, whiptail catfish, african featherfin catfish and about 20 species of african cichlids. Whew .. That was a mouthfull lol.
> ( i just wanted to name them to see of I could remember haha)


Oh my goodness! My family told me no more after the leo-- although I'm going to subtly sneak a female in to fill my final 3 gal tank. I cannot imagine how you got all of that into your home!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

You can search my journals .. Or my latest one with the new tank .. Our 225. It fits well with artful placing . There will be many more by fall. Got the 225g in the house today and more fish to come.. .. Combining that tank with Jaysees fish plus adding his 2 125g tanks and his 90g . 

I think it's great for my kids to experience this .. But I understand parents wanting to minimize pets.. It's a lot of work. I'm just a fish reptile nerd so my children's rooms give me more excuses to get more ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

oh my goodness Agent13. We have a cat, a dog, 4 fish, and a snail. We have plans to add a pair of ferrets and a green cheek conure and a cockatiel, but not until our son is older than 4.


----------

